# Lon Babby introduced as team president



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The Suns took the first step of restructuring their front office Tuesday, introducing attorney Lon Babby as president of basketball operations. It's only the first move, Managing Partner Robert Sarver said, but a significant one.
> 
> Babby, a longtime sports agent, replaces Steve Kerr, who served as the club's president and general manager before walking away last month to return to a TNT broadcasting job. Babby, who has a three-year deal, will specialize in contract negotiations as well as collective-bargaining-agreement issues.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...0suns-introduce-lon-babby-team-president.html


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

At first I didn't like the idea of an Agent running a team. But the more I read about him the more I love this signing. He seems like a good guy, who knows the game and has the trust of many players and teams. And then I was completely sold when I read that Jerry C. loved this signing for our franchise.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Watching the Team USA Scrimmage right now, I'd love to see Tyson Chandler come to Phoenix. Attitude wise I'm not sure if he'd fit our team. But his game fits us perfectly. And I think our training staff could work wonders with him. He strives in up tempo systems, is a great defender, and an even better rebounder. Him and FroLo up front would be sick.


----------

